# New Era CAI for '04 GTO..



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Is anyone using the CAI from new era? If so, how do you like it? Good quality and performance?

Thanks,

Travis


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Try AEM.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't have any issues with my New Era and my car made over 630 rwhp.....


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I do not have any issues with my ERA CAI.


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

i like mine got it it from gtodealer.:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BlueBomber said:


> i like mine got it it from gtodealer.:cheers


:cheers


----------

